# Bloodpressure meds while on AAS



## Ironbuilt (May 7, 2013)

Anyone using blood pressure meds while on a cycle. I have zero health insurance so dr is not an option. I'm not super high just some fluid retention in lower legs so a Bp /combo diuretic at low dose is needed. What's the name or dose or mg per day if you are taking Bp. Thanks ib


----------



## FordFan (May 7, 2013)

Check on a product called Carditone. I've heard it works good and is otc.

Maybe it will help you


----------



## vpiedu (May 7, 2013)

agreed, otc may do what you need since there are no health issues. i do take prescription BP meds 10mg Lisinopril daily. 

VP


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2013)

IB,  I take a BP/diuretic combination pill that works really well. I have a home machine that says my average bp is 137/77, which is an average of bp while on my current test/eq cycle.  Is is lisinopril/hctz.  I snapped a pic of it because it shows the dose. I think it is on the $4 prescription list at Walmart.  

One interesting thing, I ran out of my bp meds for a week last month, while on this cycle.  My weight went up about 6 lbs within a few days, then right back down 6lbs when I started taking it again.  I guess it was all fluid weight.


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 7, 2013)

i was on same as Chrisr....and also atenolol 25mg twice a day at one point.


----------



## Ataraxia (May 7, 2013)

Try baby aspirin daily along wit 9 mg cialis.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 9, 2013)

My BP is usually really good...UNLESS I'm on tren.  Then it's kind of high and my HR is elevated.  THEN I'll take ramipril 2.5 mg just to bump it down a bit.  This cycle, it hasn't been too effective, so I'm looking for an alternative during this cycle as well.  Maybe OTC.


----------



## ASHOP (May 9, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> IB,  I take a BP/diuretic combination pill that works really well. I have a home machine that says my average bp is 137/77, which is an average of bp while on my current test/eq cycle.  Is is lisinopril/hctz.  I snapped a pic of it because it shows the dose. I think it is on the $4 prescription list at Walmart.
> 
> One interesting thing, I ran out of my bp meds for a week last month, while on this cycle.  My weight went up about 6 lbs within a few days, then right back down 6lbs when I started taking it again.  I guess it was all fluid weight.



Thats a very popular and effective med(s),,I've used it myself.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 3, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Check on a product called Carditone. I've heard it works good and is otc.
> 
> Maybe it will help you



I just wanted to add that after I read this thread I looked up Carditone and have been using it for 3 weeks and my BP is as low as its been in many years. My readings have always been 130-140 / 85-95.
I had my first reading of 124/78. Carditone works for me. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm on 50 mg Losartan/day.  I had been on Lisinopril, but it gave me a limp dick. Losartan has been perfect for 'borderline high bp' with no sides.


----------



## 49ER (Jun 4, 2013)

Im on atenolol myself I only need it on cycle I get away with 25mg every 2 or 3 days


----------



## butthole69 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know much about this but you might want to choose a potassium sparing diuretic (lasix, spiro) instead of a calcium sparing (HCTZ). Either way be careful an electrolyte imbalance can cause serious health issues.


----------



## butthole69 (Jun 4, 2013)

The reason I recommend lasix over HCTZ is because with HCTZ you need to avoid eating lots of calcium (milk, whey, tums). The combination of anabolic steroids (which cause calcium retention) and high dietary calcium could lead to hypercalemia. Also I think weightlifters who use drugs tend to have mild potassium deficiencies. I don't think this is something you should fuck with without blood tests or some sort of monitoring, but I have no experience with long term lasix use. I don't know if hypercalcemia is a real risk for healthy young men taking low doses of HCTZ.

The best thing to do is to give yourself a phlebotomy. Find a way to drain about half a liter to a liter of blood. High BP from AAS is caused by too much red blood cells in part. This is the safest and healthiest way to lower BP. Also, potassium citrate is supposed to be a mild diuretic.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 4, 2013)

Carditone works for me. I've been on 1 tab ed for about 3 wks now. Before I would be around 145-150/80-90 (yes high).

Just checked it after drinking a monster and walking around a shopping center 140/67.  That's on cycle too for both readings.  I'm happy!


----------

